
$7.5k Google services mix-up - sillysaurusx
https://sites.google.com/site/testsitehacking/-7-5k-Google-services-mix-up
======
tyingq
Oh wow. Sadly, but hopefully, social media (HN, in this case) brings sanity.
Sad it has to be this way.

